# Size of american pitbull terriers



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, i am new to this forum, and new to pitbulls in general, I have seen a lot of talk and controversy about "real pitbulls" and the size of them. I have found a puppy that i want to buy and the father of the puppy is about 23 inches and 110lbs, I know that regulation size for adult apbt is around 17 inches and 60-75 lbs, Is this a mixed breed of pitbulls or is it just larger then average pitbulls? please let me know thanks


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

it sounds like somewhere in the sires bloodline there was some mixbreeding, possibly masstiff.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum

The average adult APBT is 30-60 lbs give or take a few and also average 17-19 give or take a little inches tall. The proportions are what is more so important.

Here is a great link for you to learn about the standards for an APBT from both UKC and ADBA

If the dogs are reg as AmStaffs the AKC standards is also on this link

It shows in great detail what each art of the standard is and has a ton of pictures.

www.apbtconformation.com

A Good breeder breeds towards the standard using it as a blue print so to speak. There are a TON of posts on the forum about responsible breeding and also about BYB.

BYB = an irresponsible and or unethical breeder

Also wanted to add since I noticed the dog you posted was blue.

Please look around the forum and ask a lot of questions. It is a great place to learn.


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

hi, thanks alot for the information. and the site is a great reference


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

ssmurf10 said:


> hi, thanks alot for the information. and the site is a great reference


 If you need anything else just give a yell :cheers:


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> If you need anything else just give a yell :cheers:


lol... i love everybody here.... everyones so helpful :thumbsup:


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

The bigger the APBT is, the more I question its background. 110 pounds is WAY off the charts! Its the size of a rottweiler, not an APBT.


----------



## Rev (Jul 19, 2008)

Rotties arent even supposed to pass 50 kg.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

looks like a pit to me, a big good lookn pit. if the law can take my dog and say its a pitbull (ie that one), then the dogs a pit. we sometimes get a lil mouthy, discussing the differences among pitbulls. but it is what it is


----------



## k-nine (Jul 22, 2008)

FOSTER said:


> looks like a pit to me, a big good lookn pit. if the law can take my dog and say its a pitbull (ie that one), then the dogs a pit. we sometimes get a lil mouthy, discussing the differences among pitbulls. but it is what it is


LOL whats wrong here my 9 yr old child knows that aint no real pitbull paper work dont mean nothing when its in plain site thats a hybrid


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Whether the dog is standard or not, I would be curious to know what he's done to indicate that he'd be good breeding material. Is he being bred just because he's big? Because someone thinks he's a good pet? Because he's a fad color? Those are things to consider before you hand your hard-earned money over to someone. If the ethics are not in place, it could be the most standard dog in the world and it wouldn't matter. Then again, if the ethics aren't in place, and you're already looking at a dog that's way out of standard, then what is the draw for buying a puppy in that situation?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> if the law can take my dog and say its a pitbull (ie that one), then the dogs a pit.


Comon now Foster, I know you know better than that. Johnny law doesn't have any authority on what is and what isn't a "pit". Trust me, every mean looking half bred mutt on the streets gets labeled as a pit and 95% of them never are. You leave the ears on a bulldog and if it bit them they wouldnt know it was a pit. Thats the mentality they want us to accept, and when BSL hits they are taking everything they THINK is a ABPT or has bulldog blood in it.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

well when I first read the post I thought it was a bully but I think that is a little to tall for a bully but of course Iron Cross Bullies are that tall so It isn't a pure pit it does have something else in it. You can just tell by the face well I can...


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah too true. ive lost alot of faith in the gov since the bush debacle started. i hear illinois has a statewide anti-bsl law, hopefully thats a sign of things to come. i wonder how many dogs will have been put down, how many families moved and loved pets will have been lost when it turns out all the bsl was just bs.
its like we argue over the weight of a pit, on animal planet the other night in miami, a guy had his two large illegal pits taken because they were pits. the owners claim was that pits arent a 100+ lbs, it didnt work for him. i want to say he ended up moving


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

That dog looks like "Roosterman". Papered or not...it ain't APBT.

The standard actually can be 22" at the withers and 65#s...but slightly bigger is OK if in the proper proportions. You can't fit 110" into a 23" dog in the right proportions IMO.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The UKC standard doesn't actually mention a set height range. (My husband's boss was citing that as the reason that ours is a "trash breed." :hammer It just says in proportion.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Not going to comment on the dog since I don't like like judging other people's dog unless the owner of the dog asks.

I'll just say that is not my preference of look for an APBT.

I do want to go into discussing the standard though more especially with so many newer members joining up lately.



DieselDawg said:


> That dog looks like "Roosterman". Papered or not...it ain't APBT.
> 
> The standard actually can be 22" at the withers and 65#s...but slightly bigger is OK if in the proper proportions. You can't fit 110" into a 23" dog in the right proportions IMO.


Just curious, what organizations standard are you reading that says 22''? Neither UKC nor ADBA list that nor does AKC for the Amstaff.

APBT Standards

UKC:
http://www.apbtconformation.com/ukcstandard.htm

ADBA
http://www.apbtconformation.com/adbastandard.htm

AKC
http://www.apbtconformation.com/akcstandard.htm


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Just a link I found for apbt conformation this is a good guide showing detailed pics that were helpful for me to understand ...

http://www.bullyboundkennels.com/apbt/understanding.htm


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like a bandog to me...very good looking.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Just a link I found for apbt conformation this is a good guide showing detailed pics that were helpful for me to understand ...
> 
> http://www.bullyboundkennels.com/apbt/understanding.htm


That page was taken from Diane's site:
http://www.workingpitbull.com/soundness.htm


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

THats an awsome site. Thanks Patch


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow that dog Boldog Grip looks amazing!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> That page was taken from Diane's site:
> http://www.workingpitbull.com/soundness.htm


Good catch. I was going to say the same thing. I bet she'd like to know about that, if she doesn't already.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

The 18-22" is approximate height for an APBT...just in general common knowledge...but like I said also, proportions are important no matter what size.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I see average height as being as 17-19'' give or take. That is what I was taught. Doesn't mean they can't be and aren't above or under that... 
Because there is no "set" height and only a "preferred" weight(thus also not set in stone). Of course Dogs that are out of proportion, like ones that are short and wide, massive or rangy are more so the issue. 

It really comes down to interpretation of the standard and what proportions people see as correct as compared to the standard. 
This is where things get tricky and when BYBs take often advantage of people who don't really know the breed and what they are supposed to look like.

Just my opinion


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

I have seen 22" bullys, bandogs, and other breeds that big and they were all MUCH heavier than 65 pounds at that size. YOu have to remewber that proper proportions would be equal distance from floor to shoulder as shouler to hip... do have any idea what a dog that light at that size would look like?
Rangy isnt even the word... frail is more like it. There is no way to have a proportionate dog at that height be 65 pounds max.

I like the ADBA standard for that reason its not as limiting as the UKC or AKC versions. it puts more focus on the dogs proportions and seems to aknowledge that dogs are going to be different sizes in that respect.

I think that pits can range from as small as 20-30 pounds but be over 70-80 pounds and be pure. I base this on the weight variance that was in place when the dogs were matched. There were a few CH that were 65 pounds chain weight, but the average dog was 35-40 pounds by far and large. Making those big dogs "freaks" of thier time. well the times have changed the dogs are not matched and bred more and more on conformation and pedigree (gamebreds too). The average weight of dogs has increased so it only makes sense that the "freaks" would also increase in size.
Dont be confused, i dont think a 100 pound dog is untainted... not so naive as that. But a 75 or even 80 pound dog is possible in my eyes.

Again proportions are going to be the key, you will be looking as a 20" tall dog to carry such weight properly but much bigger than that i knowi am scratching my head.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Good catch. I was going to say the same thing. I bet she'd like to know about that, if she doesn't already.


 I told her about it and she was not aware of it being used...


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

that link was real nice, can we make it or dianes a sticky?


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

okay, i keep hearing "it's proportion". okay so what does that exactly mean. i've asked before about my Boomer, cause he does run on the taller side, he's 24" tall and 25" long (give or take a lil, he was against holding still the other day), and yes i measured at the right spots, and he is running about 75lbs. he's only 15 months old and he has been growing "out" but he hasn't gotten any taller since he was about 11 months. would he be concidered "well proportioned"? or is it too early to tell. i've asked other places and they say he is just too big, or i must be measuring wrong, anyways. i will try and get a pic of him stacked, maybe that would help too??


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

megz said:


> okay, i keep hearing "it's proportion". okay so what does that exactly mean. i've asked before about my Boomer, cause he does run on the taller side, he's 24" tall and 25" long (give or take a lil, he was against holding still the other day), and yes i measured at the right spots, and he is running about 75lbs. he's only 15 months old and he has been growing "out" but he hasn't gotten any taller since he was about 11 months. would he be concidered "well proportioned"? or is it too early to tell. i've asked other places and they say he is just too big, or i must be measuring wrong, anyways. i will try and get a pic of him stacked, maybe that would help too??


Basically there are ratios assigned to many part of the standard that will aid in making sure the dog is most likely able to "work". 
Post a pic of your dog, you cant post stats and know if your dog is proportionate. i'd like to see your dog as well.

But i have to say that at 24" at the whithers your dog is HUGE and is well outside the standard regardless of its proportions... diesel is just over 22" at the whithers and he is way too big.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

put some pics in the picture area. like i say i will try and get a stacked picture that will probably be alot better.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There is a lot more to the standard than just the height /weight proportion section.
Here is the comparison of the ADBA, UKC and AKC standards (none of which is geared towards massive sized dogs)
http://www.apbtconformation.com/standardcomparison.htm

Maybe that will help shed some light on the topic


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

so i am going to swallow my pride a lil on this one... i decided to ask the vets office if they would just do a height and weight for me... yep immmaaa lil slow, Boomer is "vet officialy" 21.5" tall and 22.5" long and is 78lbs. he is still on the large size but not as bad as what i was coming up with. so everyone, just ignore me on this thread


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

megz said:


> so i am going to swallow my pride a lil on this one... i decided to ask the vets office if they would just do a height and weight for me... yep immmaaa lil slow, Boomer is "vet officialy" 21.5" tall and 22.5" long and is 78lbs. he is still on the large size but not as bad as what i was coming up with. so everyone, just ignore me on this thread


Nothing to swallow your pride about. A lot of people do not know how to properly measure their dogs.
I should have posted the link to how for you.

Well here is is better late than never anyway LOL
http://www.ukcpitbull.com/heightlength.htm


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

thanx, i pretty much knew what i was doing but i was using a flexible tape measure, and, well, that just doesn't work


----------



## gingereli (Aug 8, 2008)

I have seen pits at 26 pounds but a man about 75 years old told me that the pit was bred to be picked up under one arm and carried to the corner. I think those big dogs are really great looking and have real nice dispositions but I also think they have a lot of something else a long way back although they are perfect for a first time owner because they are usually a lot easier to manage around other dogs.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

k-nine said:


> LOL whats wrong here my 9 yr old child knows that aint no real pitbull paper work dont mean nothing when *its in plain site thats a hybrid*


It can't be a HYBRID unless it was a Dog crossed with a Wolf. Hybrids are a mix of two seaparate species...Horse+Donkey=Mule...Tiger+Lion=Liger

It could and probably is a mix or crossbreed.

Diesel was 21.5" and 64#s @ 10 months in this pic and I don't think he looks "rangey"


----------



## JunkyardDee (Aug 8, 2008)

uh no looks like one of my big boys- they are ABPT boxer chow rottie dobie bullmastiff... also consider maybe it's a mix with cane corso or presa canario, both which have many similar features like appearance but MUCH bigger.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

junky.. id like to see some of ur creatures, sounds like a big yard dog


----------



## RIP*DEBO (Aug 9, 2008)

my out look on this dog is that he has mastiff or great dane in the blood some where but if thats what you want a big tall healthy thats great just dont fight them


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

dont fight them if they are small, short or sickly either


----------



## gingereli (Aug 8, 2008)

I have learned to watch out for very small dogs as in 32 pounds and under because they are a lot of time the offspring of linebreeding game dogs.If you want a dog that wants to do nothing but fight another dog (a lot won't even breed) great choice but for a pet it's a really bad one.


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks alot for the information


----------



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2007)

good looking dog,it does not look 110 Lbs,more like high 80's low 90's


----------

